# Taipei - The Exciting Capital Of Taiwan



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Great thread *Greco*! I must confess that I came here for the Taipei 101 too :lol:
From what I see on the pictures, I find pretty interesting that the city looks more japanese than chinese, in the sense that it's far more compact than most of the chinese cities I use to look at on the web (never been then there yet). 

I'll keep up for Taipei 101.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taipei is very gritty and smaller than typical cities in Mainland China, so it has a laid-back feel and far less crowded. The street scenes don't look Japanese at all though with more uniform (gritty) architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

EMArg said:


> Great thread *Greco*! I must confess that I came here for the Taipei 101 too :lol:
> From what I see on the pictures, I find pretty interesting that the city looks more japanese than chinese, in the sense that it's far more compact than most of the chinese cities I use to look at on the web (never been then there yet).
> 
> I'll keep up for Taipei 101.


Thank you!

Good point, it does look Japanese. Then again Taiwan belonged to Japan (1895–1945) and there's still many Japanese built structures standing!



hkskyline said:


> Taipei is very gritty and smaller than typical cities in Mainland China, so it has a laid-back feel and far less crowded. The street scenes don't look Japanese at all though with more uniform (gritty) architecture.


Not sure I'd describe Taipei as laid-back. I found it quite hectic and busy.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks, man!


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

It reminds me a lot of pictures of Japanese cities from the ~70s or something.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

61. Taipei 101 from Xinyi Road. This was the only place in Taipei where I saw Western faces (expats, the only tourists I saw were from China), although predictably they all sat on high horses.










62. A wider view.










63. Xinyi Road.










64. Taipei Metro Station. It began operation in 1996, has 5 lines and provides, quick, efficient and cheap journey around the city.










65.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

66. Zhuwei Area on the banks of Tamsui River.










67.










68. No, I'm not stalking her, it's just my girlfriend.










69. Streets in Zhuwei.










70.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

71.










72. Again, it's a pleasant area, safe and clean and full of activity.










73.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice thread! Taipei looks very energetic. Althought I think there still are too many ugly dull buildings.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comment! You're right many buildings are uninspiring indeed however the pleasant feel of the city and the liveliness more than makes up for it.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

indeed, this city is exciting...did you try those street foods?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks. Yeah I did try lots of street food. Very delicious. kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

You do get around...nice insight. 

If I can add my 2cents, looks like a city from Korea, Busan to be precise with its gritty physiognomy. I was offered a job in Taipei once, always wanted to go there since then. That music is typical asia pop. The track after it is funny, like some western bawdy tune you'd hear from an old comic like Benny Hill but in Chinese.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ Yeah, the track is funny but also catchy so it stuck in my head and it kind of grown on me by now lol.

If you don't mind me asking how come you chose to pass on Taipei? 


Some more -

74.










75.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

76.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics! Colorful urban chaos. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

77. The area from above. Mid-rises dominate the landscape but high-rises are numerous too.










78.










79. Tamsui river.










80. A closer look. That brown blob on the mountain on the left is a cemetery.


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> ^ Yeah, the track is funny but also catchy so it stuck in my head and it kind of grown on me by now lol.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how come you chose to pass on Taipei?


 I could have gone there or Fukuoka in Japan and as I like alll things Japanese, I chose Fukuoka. I don't regret it and Fukuoka is an amazing city that you should check out one day and showcase it as one of your picture threads.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots... this is an extensive coverage I'd ever seen about Taipei and I noticed the traffic is rather light as compared to other cities of the same size in that region.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

skymantle said:


> I could have gone there or Fukuoka in Japan and as I like alll things Japanese, I chose Fukuoka. I don't regret it and Fukuoka is an amazing city that you should check out one day and showcase it as one of your picture threads.


Oh I see you went for Japan. I never been there, but would love to visit, not sure about living there though - the weather is a big factor for me - I much prefer tropical and subtropical places. Can't. Stand. The. Cold.





capricorn2000 said:


> nice shots... this is an extensive coverage I'd ever seen about Taipei and I noticed the traffic is rather light as compared to other cities of the same size in that region.


Yes we rarely see Taipei round these parts, which is both sad and puzzling.

81.










82.










83. Beitou. 










84. Those mountains look fantastic. You can see them from many places in the city.










85. Beitou Station.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

86. Bo'ai Road.










87. Random street.










88. Scooters and motorcycles are a favourite mode of transport and even people that own cars usually have a scooter too.










89.










90.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Taipei


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Oh I see you went for Japan. I never been there, but would love to visit, not sure about living there though - the weather is a big factor for me - I much prefer tropical and subtropical places. Can't. Stand. The. Cold.


Fukuoka isn't too cold, it's in southern Japan..but still there's certainly a "winter". And you may have not been to Japan but you have been to the closest thing to Japan...Taiwan 

Really like your last set btw.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Greco! What camera do you use, I'm looking towards purchasing a new camera, and by looking at your photos and quality, I like it, so I'm thinking I'll want to purchase something similar.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

ukiyo said:


> Fukuoka isn't too cold, it's in southern Japan..but still there's certainly a "winter". And you may have not been to Japan but you have been to the closest thing to Japan...Taiwan
> 
> Really like your last set btw.


Yeah but I want warmth all year round! 

Thanks!



AbidM said:


> Hello Greco! What camera do you use, I'm looking towards purchasing a new camera, and by looking at your photos and quality, I like it, so I'm thinking I'll want to purchase something similar.


I have Canon 5D with 28-125mm lens!

Thanks!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

91. Signs, signs everywhere!










92. Approaching Ximending.










93. Presidential Office Building in the background. Built by the Japanese in 1919.










94. Closer...










95. Ximending. Taipei's trendy area and the centre of fashion and urban cultures.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

96.










97.










98.










99.










100. Street food.


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely place!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you!

101.










102. Red House Theatre. Also built by the Japanese (1908) as a market building.










103. Side streets.










104. Ximending at night.










105.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

This is pretty much my favorite thread on SSC at the moment


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

106.










107.










108.










109. Some girl in a short skirt stopped me here and asked if I wanted a massage...










110.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Great photo thread. We definitely don't get to see much of Taipei. In the photos it does resemble Hong Kong (gritty facades) but far less high-rise and less hilly natural landscape. I can imagine the urban feel.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you. Taiwan is very mountainous but Taipei itself sits on relatively flat land. However that means if you climb any of the mountains surrounding the city you can see almost all of it, which does provide for some incredible photo opportunities!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

111. Art-Decois petrol station.










112.










113. The same old buildings on Guangzhou Street we saw earlier.










114. And again.










115.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really great Taipei photos, rare! What are the biggest differences and similarities between Taiwan and China? It seems to look like a mix of China, Hong Kong and Japan.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you! I've not been to China so can't comment; its best to ask Pansori as he's an expert on all things Chinese. However it has to be said that China isn't very liked.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Thank you! I've not been to China so can't comment; its best to ask Pansori as he's an expert on all things Chinese. However it has to be said that China isn't very liked.


Problem is I have never been to Taiwan so therefore cannot comment either. I think Nightsky got it right. Picture-wise it looks like a mix of Japan, Hong Kong and Mainland Chinese cities.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Could be, Ximending, for instance certainly feels like Tokyo.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some fantastic shots here.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0017 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0016 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Huashan 1914 Creative Park

DSC_0011 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0007 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0004 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Yuanshan area

DSC_0003 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> What's your connection to Taiwan? *My wife is from there* and you? Perhaps we should get a drink next time I'm there (could be May).


My wife too


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Martyrs' Shrine, Taipei, Taiwan

DSC_0014 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0022 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0023 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Really enjoy the views of Taipei! Definitely somewhere my wife and I want to visit.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Sung Shan Tsi Huei Temple, Taipei

DSC_0126 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0127 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0128 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0130 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0132 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0133 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0134 by digital3w, on Flickr

video
MOV_0135 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Fengtian Temple, Taipei

DSC_0113 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0114 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0115 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0118 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0120 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0121 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0124 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

National Taiwan University, Taipei

DSC_0808-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0809-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0811-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

_20180501_193808 by digital3w, on Flickr
DSC_0817-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0818-02 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0820-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0821-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0822-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0824-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0829-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0830-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0840-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0843-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0844-01 by digital3w, on Flickr

PSX_20180501_185824 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Special Exhibition: Sin Hoon Choon Trade Co. 

DSC_0655 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0633 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0634 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0636 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0639 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0641 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0642 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0645 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0646 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0647 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0652 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0654 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Koo Chen-Fu Memorial Library, National Taiwan University, Taipei

DSC_0818 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0820 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0821 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0823 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0824 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0826 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0827 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0828 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0829 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very nice! I love threads like this, with detailed views of places named and identified. Very cool architectural mix in Taipei.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Shuangxi Park, Taipei*

DSC_0296 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0317 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0312 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0310 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0311 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0308 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0306 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Blake O'Shea said:


> Wow, looks great. Maybe I should move to Taipei instead of this crap Taiyuan China I moved to two weeks ago. Do they have teaching jobs there?


facebook look for , English Teacher in Taipei


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

IMG_20181013_170313_571 by digital3w, on Flickr

IMG_20181012_111444_602 by digital3w, on Flickr

IMG_20181011_130959_563 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0441 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0437 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0436 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0434 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0433 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0432 by digital3w, on Flickr

received_307583253370403~2 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC00004 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0426 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC00001 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0424 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0423 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0417 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0414 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0418 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taipei

DSC_0405 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0400 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0399 by digital3w, on Flickr

IMG_20180929_210550_194 by digital3w, on Flickr

taipei0396 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0462 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0457 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0456 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0455 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0453 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0449 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0448 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0464 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Where is it you're staying? We live around Zhuwei.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Fort San Domingo, Tamsui
DSC_0615 by digital3w, on Flickr
DSC_0614 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0613 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0612 by digital3w, on Flickr
DSC_0609 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0605 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_0594 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------

